# Shed design and waterproofing



## CWatters (4 Feb 2008)

I love this style of weatherboarding where it's butted up to the frame but... Does anyone know how that area is normally waterproofed? Do you rebate all the verticals? Tops of the windows etc?


----------



## OLD (4 Feb 2008)

I think a strip of dpc is fixed to the under sheathing so the frame and boards meet half way across it so any water then is directed downwards to the base, above the window it directed outwards


----------



## CWatters (4 Feb 2008)

OLD":su78ssu8 said:


> I think a strip of dpc is fixed to the under sheathing so the frame and boards meet half way across it so any water then is directed downwards to the base, above the window it directed outwards



Ah I see. Thanks.


----------

